# Accessing blocked sites in Saudi



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

I recently heard about applications that allow you to access restricted sites in your country. What do you recommend me?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Such applications are not legal and, therefore, cannot be discussed on a public forum. Thank you.


----------

